# Brand new house - windows very noisy



## lc74 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi, I'm hoping someone here can point me in the right direction.
We just purchased a brand new home several months ago. It's very efficient. They spared no expense on the windows. That said, whenever the wind blows, the windows are very loud - making cracking/popping and crackling noises.

We moved from a 30 year old home with double pane windows, and it was quiet when the wind blew.

Should we be concerned about this? If so, what should we be looking into? Almost all the windows in the house do this.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 7, 2015)

First question is; when they make those sounds, can you feel any air movement around them? 
It's also possible that the house is so tight that the air pressure is stressing the windows.


----------



## lc74 (Dec 7, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> First question is; when they make those sounds, can you feel any air movement around them?
> It's also possible that the house is so tight that the air pressure is stressing the windows.




I don't believe I can feel air movement. I actually was feeling around the largest one last night.

If the house is "too tight" what does that mean? I kind of doubt that's the case at the moment because our back french doors need to be fixed. There is too much give and they leak air... so there would have been that release. To test the "too tight" theory, can I just open a door next time it's windy and see if the windows still make all that noise?


----------



## lc74 (Dec 7, 2015)

I can't find out what brand the windows are. I see the NAMI and warranty stickers on them but can't locate the manufacturer's name. I know I've seen it before. I was thinking of contacting them as well.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 7, 2015)

Home warrentee?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 7, 2015)

If the house is only a couple months old, have you contacted the builder?


----------



## lc74 (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes we have a 1 year home warranty. I just wanted to do my homework before contacting the builder.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 7, 2015)

The problem is, if they were the cheapest window on the market and they were there when you bought the house, you may not have an argurement.
Someone suggested the house may be to tight, do they make the same noise if the front door is standing open?


----------



## lc74 (Jan 17, 2017)

We got a shrug and a "all our windows are installed the same" from the company that built the house. I took this video and am sending it to them. Every noise on the video is the windows. On a sunny day, this will go on for about 2 hours straight from 9-11am.

Additionally, when the wind blows, the windows make a noise that sounds as if they are getting cracks in them. I am thinking improper install, but I'm curious to nail it down to a specific thing.


https://youtu.be/8BuUIRsl53c


----------



## nealtw (Jan 17, 2017)

I would not be happy with that. 
The holes for nails in the nailing fins, if that is what the have, Are slotted to allow some movement. The nails should be left a little loose to allow for that movement.
I don't know what would happen if you drove the nails in tight.
Just a thought.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 17, 2017)

Have you checked the siding to see if that may be the issue?


----------



## lc74 (Jan 17, 2017)

I just now took this video. It's windy here today. The windows make cracking noises when the wind blows.

https://youtu.be/3GgAJuNzFZI


----------



## lc74 (Jan 17, 2017)

I believe it's hardyboard siding. What type of issues would I check for?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 17, 2017)

Anything loose.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 17, 2017)

I think you need the builder and the window supplier to be there when that happens.


----------



## lc74 (Jan 17, 2017)

No, nothing is loose. For the record, this is happening in virtually all of the windows. It's definitely a window issue.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 17, 2017)

On the outside, do you have wood trim that could be removed with out removing siding.


----------



## lc74 (Jan 17, 2017)

nealtw said:


> On the outside, do you have wood trim that could be removed with out removing siding.



There is the trim that goes around the windows.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 17, 2017)

If the windows have a nailing flange, the flange extends behind that trim for about 1/12 inches. See if you can see where they nailed the trim and if there are nails in that 1 1/2"

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Home-Improvement-General-688/2008/4/Noisy-vinyl-windows.htm


----------

